# Need Help



## jaguar_007 (Jul 7, 2016)

* I have a Sony Home Theatre Model: DAV-DZ390K. To play music from my iPhone 6, I have recently purchased BlueRigger 3.5mm Male-to-Male Stereo Audio Cable. I have plugged this cable in front of the unit at Audio In/MIC/ .. However, when music is played, sound can only be heard from the front speaker. Sub-Woofer and Surround Speakers are muted.
If i play music from a CD or DVD, there is no such problem whatsover.

Hearing music without Woofer and Surround speakers are really Boring

HOW CAN I RESOLVE THIS ??? :sad::sad::sad:

I have lots of songs on my iPhone and was so looking forward to play on my Home Theatre. I cannot transfer these to a USB or CD since all Songs are on the App. *


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As is apparently the case with this model as well, mic inputs are typically mono and not stereo. The mic input is also only there for karaoke, and is likely only processed and sent to the center speaker (so the music can be played over the other speakers).

If you want stereo/surround audio, use a different input.


----------



## jaguar_007 (Jul 7, 2016)

If I use a different input, will surround and Woofers speakers both work ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming that model will process a stereo input signal and create "fake" surround, yes.


----------

